# Playing TV through sound system



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

What is needed in order to be able to play the TV through the receiver and speakers?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Tdub said:


> What is needed in order to be able to play the TV through the receiver and speakers?


One of the following:
1. Audio connections from your sources directly to your receiver.
2. Audio output from your TV to your receiver.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I choose to use Kals first method as a way of hooking up my components. Every source to the AVR then one cable to the TV.:T


Edit: You must have a cable box in order for this to work for regular TV.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Ah... no cable box yet. You know though, when I first started this venture about month or so ago and had the Def Tech stuff along with Yamaha 467, I remember playing a music only station through it one night with the AV1.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

If you're doing HDMI, you could do cable->AVR->TV..

So you get the audio from the AVR, and the video passed to the TV.

I guess theoretically you could do cable->TV and then maybe if there is a stereo output - back to the AVR. I don't know why you'd want that though.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The 467 supports ARC so yes you could get audio back from the tv via hdmi if your tv supports this feature.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

I do the DVR --> Receiver method; works great, just make sure the DVR is broadcasting in stereo, or whatever mode works best for your setup.

Definitely do it though, having good speakers on the TV makes commercial jingles sound good enough to not channel surf when they're on


----------



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

What I prefer to do is take HDMI out of the sat/cable box to an HDMI splitter (~$30) with one directly to the TV and one to the receiver. This way I can watch TV and play music on the receiver at the same time.

You'd also run an HDMI from the receiver to the TV for other video sources. There are also permutations of this.


----------

